
Ask HN: Maths book for software engineers who want to learn Machine Learning? - aliakhtar
Is there a maths book which is aimed at software engineers who don&#x27;t have much of a maths background, and which is aimed at teaching only the concepts of maths which are needed for machine learning &#x2F; AI work (e.g calculus, linear algebra, etc)?
======
seycombi
Here is a list of top 16 machine learning books aimed at the data scientist
(not what you asked but there is a short description with each book). These
books are used by universities like Stanford, Caltech, MIT, Harvard, etc.

And just to make sure that you are aware of it, there are lots of
opencourseware with lecture notes and videos.

Caltech/Yaser Abu-Mostafa book info + lecture video at
[https://work.caltech.edu/telecourse.html](https://work.caltech.edu/telecourse.html)

Stanford/Andrew Ng for course info see
[http://cs229.stanford.edu/](http://cs229.stanford.edu/) for video lectures
see [https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/learn/machine-learning)

